# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Slow Boot up FFpro

## propwash

So ive been printing away for a month now done some really big projects. boot up was fast it played music fast now im getting like 20-24 sec before it boots upand plays the melody on my FFpro , is that slow? dont remember.

----------

